# Eclipse Pens



## jasonb (Aug 7, 2016)

Red Mallee on the left and Cholla with turquoise inlay on the right. First time working with cholla. Inlayed the turquoise after I had turned the cholla down to size. Had to clean out the cholla holes one by one doing it this way, may try inlaying before I turn the cholla down next time. Any other suggestions appreciated.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 10


----------



## Kevin (Aug 8, 2016)

Excellent craftsmanship and I love those kits.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ray D (Aug 8, 2016)

Very nice. Love the inlay.


----------



## jasonb (Aug 8, 2016)

http://www.woodturningz.com/Eclipse.html


----------



## rdabpenman (Aug 8, 2016)

Interesting.

Les


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 8, 2016)

Love the mallee burl


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 9, 2016)

Pennstate had a good write up on doing turquoise in cactus a lil while ago. 
I can see it on a google search, but it is a pdf, and I cant link it from my phone...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

